# New Phase or Another Long Lasting Problem?



## John N (Sep 11, 2020)

Piper is 5 Months now and she has settled down very well, Sharkies have abated (with me anyway) but lately she has become fixated with food, she actually Stole Food from my Plate on a Table last night! 

We normally give her a Stuffed Kong to keep her occupied while we eat, but yesterday she scoffed it in quick time and was prowling round our Table soon after, she has never actually stolen from a Plate before (unless she has and we haven't noticed)! 

Is this yet another "Phase" that will fade? Or are we creating another Problem that needs to be dealt with in some Training Manner?


----------



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

We started putting Fred in her crate during dinner when she was about 5 months old. I can recommend this to anyone, it gave us the time to enjoy dinner at our own pace.

We are now (at almost 9 months) practicing her staying at her place outside the crate on her pillow / mat while we eat dinner. Usually it works without reinforcement but when she gets really annoying I use an old soft leash and tie her to our couch (we have an open space kitchen / living room appartement).

When she went in the crate, she was fully trained to fall asleep within 2 mins. She is now learning that she same rule applies when she is tied at her place. This is now also helpful when I visit friends or other places. All I need to bring is a small blanket (mat) and her soft leash.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

For some it's a phase, and for others it a life long problem. 
Jasper's mother was still a counter surfer at 14 years old. Jasper turns 7 this year, and he is still one. We've had Jasper for over a year, and it's just best not to leave food unattended at the table, if he is out.
Silly boy ate half a head of raw cauliflower I had on a counter. 

My advise is keep training, but know that some just can't resist the temptation.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

That can become a big problem if allowed to continue.
All puppies do this once they get big enough, and why not. The food is there, and I'm big enough to get it.
We used to put Finn in his kennel during dinner, or lunch, now he is told to go to his spot. He can see us from his spot, but he is not allowed in the kitchen while we eat. We also do not allow him to hang out , at the kitchen counters,while we are preparing food. He is directed to his spot.
My preference is to condition them to stay away from the kitchen, and tables, while food is out. That's just me though.


----------



## Ana00 (Mar 21, 2014)

Frida010 said:


> ...
> When she went in the crate, she was fully trained to fall asleep within 2 mins. ...


How did you achieve that?

We have not been able to train Ada to be calm in the crate. She is 8 months old now. And we have practised a lot with "go to your place" but it only works while we are giving her treats. So I am very curious about how did you train it.


----------



## John N (Sep 11, 2020)

Ana00 said:


> How did you achieve that?
> 
> We have not been able to train Ada to be calm in the crate. She is 8 months old now. And we have practised a lot with "go to your place" but it only works while we are giving her treats. So I am very curious about how did you train it.


Very good question I too am awaiting the answer to that! 😁


----------



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

John N said:


> Very good question I too am awaiting the answer to that! 😁





John N said:


> Very good question I too am awaiting the answer to that! 😁


Well, I have to start by saying Fred is not very headstrong; she still gives up fairly easy and settles herself in her place if she doesn’t get what she wants.

We have started crate training from day 1, and let her cry in her crate until she was asleep a few hours after she arrived. Timed it on 45 minutes on crying. Slept next to her on the first night, but she stayed in her crate. After 2 nights we left her alone at night. She hardly ever cried for more than 30 mins before falling asleep. And if she did, we timed it and take her out after 30 minutes to go potty. And then back in her crate. So she quickly learned that she will not be let out for cuddles or fun. And we quickly learned that crying for more than 30 minutes meant she needed to go outside before she could fall asleep. 

She did spend a lot of her hours during the day sleeping in her crate when she was young. They need so much sleep. We just put her in there after spending an hour out.

Even up until 7 months she would spend at least 2 x 2,5h in her crate, in the morning and afternoon. And even now, if she can’t settle herself we put her in her crate.


----------



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

I think I need to add that Fred never goes in her crate by herself. She never has and never will. She prefers sleeping outside, where the fun happens. We always lure her in her crate by placing a small treat in there and then she walks in by herself.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Frida010 said:


> I think I need to add that Fred never goes in her crate by herself. She never has and never will. She prefers sleeping outside, where the fun happens. We always lure her in her crate by placing a small treat in there and then she walks in by herself.


Mine still get a small treat for going in their crate. I have always just continued the positive association training.
They are 2, 5, 6 and 10 years old.


----------



## Mattie.egg (Sep 11, 2019)

We have done the in-crate meal time, graduating to on your ‘place’ during meals, food prep, etc. which is a big snoozer cave ‘beddy’ for our 2yr old girl. She also sort of taught herself the routine for her crate and will go in when we say ‘all the way beddy’ at night, or if we leave the house, or if she’s having particular trouble staying put on her other bed. I should add that both crate and beddy are in view in the same room as the kitchen and dining area, so she’s not really away from us... which I’m sure helps. She seemed to really get the picture of the crate being a haven through the lots of little weekend trips we all did when she was a pup during the kids’ triathlon season. The same crate and beddy always came with us so it’s been a happy comfortable constant. We do treat her often but randomly to keep that happy obedient response when asking her to go ‘all the way beddy’. 
Great dog, but also a willful, independent, funny, human food loving girl... and we have tried lots of things recommended and not managed to get through it yet. She does good-give for most contraband but we have to be vigilant about food out in any potentially reachable place. I’m hoping as she matures she will get a bit more impulse control... for socks, undies and kitty litter too! (Those are out of reach upstairs but we’d love for that to be unnecessary some day! ) 
I’m always looking for another way to work on it


----------

